# My excuse



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The video I pull up when the wife asks why when I tell her she'll never drive my 67' International pickup or my 76' Jag XJ6. Watch the time stamp in the fourth clip in, 4 minutes and she can't park it, the guy does it in like less than 10 seconds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And another or two from the old website I had admin rights on back in my MMORPG days.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Message to the American people regarding health care.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How the Obama math works for healthcare.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Scottish or Irish DUI test.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I am perplexed that so many of my friends are against a mosque being built near Ground Zero. I think it should be the goal of every American to be tolerant. The mosque should be allowed, in an effort to promote tolerance.

That is why I also propose, that two gay nightclubs be opened next door to the mosque thereby promoting tolerance within the mosque. We could call the clubs "The Turban Cowboy" and "You Mecca Me So Hot".

Next door should be a butcher shop that specializes in pork and have an open barbeque with spare ribs as its daily special. Across the street a very daring lingerie store called "Victoria Keeps Nothing Secret" with sexy mannequins in the window modelling the goods.

Next door to the lingerie shop, there would be room for an Adult Toy Shop (Koranal Knowledge?), its name in flashing neon lights, and on the other side a liquor store, maybe call it "Morehammered"?

If you agree in promoting tolerance and you think this is a good plan, pass it on.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This one always killed me:


----------

